
Coronavirus: The science seems to indicate that facemasks are a winner - karim79
https://www.fast.ai/2020/04/13/masks-summary/
======
qwerty456127
What if I never cough nor speak nor touch my face (yes, I'm sufficiently
mindful to be sure) as I walk outdoors - what does wearing a mask change then?

